
HOW ANTS TURN INTO ZOMBIES - nayyad
https://www.wired.com/story/plight-of-the-living-dead/amp?__twitter_impression=true
======
Kaveren
I'm curious as to whether the variant of Ophiocordyceps that makes the ants
cling onto twigs instead of leaves will make its way back down south. It seems
that the mutation would still be favorable in the winter, even in tropical
climates.

As an aside, on Firefox the article's formatting is screwed up for me with the
submitted link, but when I remove "amp?__twitter_impression=true" it appears
normal.

------
zunzun
COOL ARTICLE, THANK YOU FOR POSTING.

